# Natural 20 Press Closes It's Doors!



## Morrus (Apr 2, 2003)

It's time to say a fond farewell to Natural 20 Press. The old horse has served well, and is now being put out to pasture. Interestingly enough, Ambient Inc. will also no longer be producing RPG products. 

Coincidence? Conspiracy? Perhaps a bit of both. I'm sure there's a white cat and a monocle involved somewhere.... 

Like a phoenix from the ashes rises a new company. Actually, perhaps reincarnation would be a better way to describe it. Despite the metaphor of your choice, however, there's a new kid on the block. He's like the big robot from that old TV show who's name I forget -- you know, the one where the little spaceships join together to form a great big robot thing. 

The name of this new robot/phoenix/incarnation/kid is E. N. Publishing.  And, interestingly, it seems to be owned in partnership by the chaps responsible for Natural 20 Press' and Ambient Inc's PDF product lines. Not only that, but if you turn out the pockets of this new kid, you'll find that he's carrying all of Natural 20 Press' and Ambient Inc.'s product inventory, along with, of course, that of Dark Quest Games and a little bit of Goodman Games.

Natural 20 Press and Ambient Inc. have joined forces to create a brand new publishing company - a new generation of e-publisher! E.N. Publishing is the result of this merge, and is owned in partnership by Russell "Morrus" Morrissey (that's me!) and M. Jason "Hellhound" Parent. Along for the ride, of course, are all the regular crew of the original respective outfits, including Ryan "Rangerwickett" Nock, Denise "Dextra" Robinson, Duncan "Scarogoth" Fielden (graphic designer extraordinaire!) and associate publishers Dark Quest Games and Goodman Games. Day-to-day management of the new company will fall to Jason Parent, while I sit on my backside and do nothing (just kidding....) 

E. N. Publishing will also be responsible for the E.N. World Player's Journal, in partnership with Goodman Games. 

E.N. Publishing 
A new generation of e-publisher!


----------



## Alzrius (Apr 2, 2003)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *there's a new kid on the block. if you turn out the pockets of this new kid, you'll find that he's carrying all of Natural 20 Press' and Ambient Inc.'s product inventory, along with, of course, that of Dark Quest Games and a little bit of Goodman Games.*




So E. N. Publishing beat up Natural 20, Ambient, Dark Quest, and Goodman and took their lunch money??? Sinister fiend!

Seriously though, I want to be the first to say congratulations! You guys have been putting out some really great products before, and it's great to see you taking it to the next level. It's quite obvious that things are only going to get better from here on out. Go Voltr-, er, E. N. Publishing!


----------



## scholz (Apr 2, 2003)

Congratulations on the merger...I hope this consolidation makes things work more efficiently. That said...
Always the self interested one..I will ask this.
Are there going to be any changes in support of any products?
For example is the Elements of Magic going to be supported by EN Publishing?
Is that responsibility going to change hands? 
If so, who will get it? And can we expect an authorative FAQ in the near future?

Pestering will eventually pay off.  

-Steve

(Let me know if you need a freelancer on the EoM team)


----------



## Henry (Apr 2, 2003)

Though I suspected as much, with all the hints and clues dropped in the past few days, It's good to be confirmed.

Congratulations, guys! It's great to see so much talent under one virtual umbrella, now!


----------



## JoeBlank (Apr 2, 2003)

Congrats, guys. Looks like a great team.

Just one question: Did you decide on "E. N. Publishing" rather than "EN Publishing" so that we would pronounce it correctly? 

Yes, I am one of the heathens who has been saying "In World" instead of "E. N. World".


----------



## Mystic Eye (Apr 3, 2003)

Congrats on your newly formed, merged, power house e-product company. You guys cannot go wrong with this move as you clearly dominate the PDF world with your mutual high quality products.


----------



## HellHound (Apr 3, 2003)

Joe Blank - the reason we are E.N.Publishing is to remind people that the E.N. stands for something.

The problem was that calling the company E******* N******* Publishing would prove troublesome as the name was too long for use in a logo or emblem, or even in most press releases!

So we shortened it down to E.N.Publishing. Only after we shortened it did we notice that it was quite similar to the name of this website.


----------



## r-kelleg (Apr 3, 2003)

congratulation !
I'm a big fan of your both production. 
All I can hope now is the revised version of the EOM (or at least, the FAQ) pretty soon


----------



## EricNoah (Apr 3, 2003)

Hey, congrats!  I look forward to the continued spread of my initials on fine RPG products around the globe!


----------



## tensen (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Re: Natural 20 Press Closes It's Doors!*



			
				Alzrius said:
			
		

> *
> 
> So E. N. Publishing beat up Natural 20, Ambient, Dark Quest, and Goodman and took their lunch money??? Sinister fiend!
> 
> Seriously though, I want to be the first to say congratulations! You guys have been putting out some really great products before, and it's great to see you taking it to the next level. It's quite obvious that things are only going to get better from here on out. Go Voltr-, er, E. N. Publishing! *




Actually Natural 20 press already had our lunch money..  So we hired a bigger bully to take it back <grin>


Ambient just lost the card game..


----------



## Wolv0rine (Apr 3, 2003)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> *Hey, congrats!  I look forward to the continued spread of my initials on fine RPG products around the globe!  *




*Wolv stops to fall to the floor and laugh for a moment*

Congrats, guys!


----------



## Dextra (Apr 4, 2003)

JoeBlank said:
			
		

> *Congrats, guys. Looks like a great team.
> 
> Just one question: Did you decide on "E. N. Publishing" rather than "EN Publishing" so that we would pronounce it correctly?
> 
> Yes, I am one of the heathens who has been saying "In World" instead of "E. N. World". *




Good question.  Hadn't even thought of that.
But that reminds me, we'll shortly be having a contest to see if anyone can guess what the E. and N. stand for...  Hmmmm, perhaps the winner could get their choice of a PoD?  And runners up could have their choice of one of our electronic books?


----------



## JoeBlank (Apr 4, 2003)

Dextra said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Good question.  Hadn't even thought of that.
> But that reminds me, we'll shortly be having a contest to see if anyone can guess what the E. and N. stand for...  Hmmmm, perhaps the winner could get their choice of a PoD?  And runners up could have their choice of one of our electronic books? *




This is good to hear. When HellHound said that it did not stand for the same thing as the EN in EN World, I thought I had been whooshed. But if you guys figure it actually warrants a contest then it must not be all that obvious.

Are the number of asterisks in HellHound's response a hint as to the number of letters in each word, or was that random?


----------



## HellHound (Apr 6, 2003)

Sorry Joe, I can't answer that, as I don't have the inclination to check to see if the asterisk count was accurate or not.



But it CERTAINLY does not have the same meaning as the E.N. in E.N.World.


----------



## Wolv0rine (Apr 6, 2003)

If it helps, Hound...  you gave both words 7 asterisks, making both words 8 letters long.   That work, or were you off?  hehe


----------



## Clay_More (Apr 7, 2003)

Just dont hope its true what they say about too many chefs spoiling the food, because it sounds like a gathering of great minds comming together, asterisk count or no asterisk count. 

So, will that be pronounced IN-publishing or EeN-publishing?


----------



## HellHound (Apr 7, 2003)

Clay_More said:
			
		

> *So, will that be pronounced IN-publishing or EeN-publishing? *




This is the sound of me slapping you in the back of the head.

(THWAP!)

Ahem...

(Ee) (Ehn) Publishing.


----------



## Clay_More (Apr 7, 2003)

Sorry Hound, but I couldnt help it. It was soo easy, it was right there in front of me, the pun. I tried not to, but I couldnt sleep and couldnt eat untill I had said it... it was haunting me, I had to say it....


----------



## RangerWickett (Apr 7, 2003)

Um . . . you call that a pun?  Puns are, like, supposed to involve wordplay, and some are, dare I say it, funny.  What you posted was not a pun.  I think the word you were looking for was 'a-waste-of-our-time.'


----------

